# Hey Dish Network, Waiting for those Network Broadband Features to Come...



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, I have both 622's connected to my router. Both have acquired IP addresses etc. The question is when do i get my new features that utilize this new connection?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

When E* releases them ... hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Phone Home already works.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unofficially works ... disconnect phone line at your own risk.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

I connected my 622 to the router behind the TV and was looking forward to disconnecting the phone line.... until I realized that would kill my caller ID. :eek2: Hopefully webscheduling will arrive soon.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Just connected mine as well. So... what are the features that will use the ethernet port? Is this summarized somewhere?


----------

